# pause before shifting



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

why is my 04 ram 1500 pausing before it shifts into forward gear soemtimes.

my car does the same. but not worried aobut it. the truck im worried about


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Low on fluid? I've heard the trannys in the dodges suck, but I'm sure there are many that will disagree,good luck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All electronics now days takes a second to get the single through. Plus its a Dodge .


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

birddseedd;1491363 said:


> why is my 04 ram 1500 pausing before it shifts into forward gear soemtimes.


I've had my truck for 3 years now, and it has done it since the day I got it. So I would say it's nothing to worry about.

I have noticed that it only seems to do it when you first start the truck and put it in gear. Once running it doesn't matter how much you go from reverse to drive it doesn't act up.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yup what grandview said.....cause its a dodge! Not hating on the dodges but every dodge needs or has had a replaced transmission yet people keep buying them


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

it probably just needs new fluid. shrugs


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its the filter. the 545RFE is known for it. The filter is held in place by a rubber grommet it eventually loosen and causes a drop in pressure causing a delay in shifts from park to reverse &drive. Replace your filter and make sure its seated properly. do a search on dodgetalk.com about it and you'll see its not a huge issue.

And Id put the reliability of the 545RFE up against anything from Ford/GM.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

durafish;1491541 said:


> yup what grandview said.....cause its a dodge! Not hating on the dodges but every dodge needs or has had a replaced transmission yet people keep buying them


I've long wondered the same.

Different note, my 93 f-150 does the same.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

plowguy43;1491875 said:


> Its the filter. the 545RFE is known for it. The filter is held in place by a rubber grommet it eventually loosen and causes a drop in pressure causing a delay in shifts from park to reverse &drive. Replace your filter and make sure its seated properly. do a search on dodgetalk.com about it and you'll see its not a huge issue.
> 
> And Id put the reliability of the 545RFE up against anything from Ford/GM.


transmission fluid filter?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes tranny fluid filter


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

The dodge tranny doesn't build pressure in Park. Go to Nuetral for a second before going into Drive or Reverse on initial startup and it won't hesitate a bit. A friend of mine who builds trannys gave me this info.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Chiputz;1492091 said:


> The dodge tranny doesn't build pressure in Park. Go to Nuetral for a second before going into Drive or Reverse on initial startup and it won't hesitate a bit. A friend of mine who builds trannys gave me this info.


That is true...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Chiputz;1492091 said:


> The dodge tranny doesn't build pressure in Park. Go to Nuetral for a second before going into Drive or Reverse on initial startup and it won't hesitate a bit. A friend of mine who builds trannys gave me this info.


I'm not sure, mainly because I don't build transmissions, but I swear my trans builds pressure in park. If I start it up first thing in the am and let it warm up then when I drop it into gear it seems like it wants to take off. The whole truck jumps. If I just start it and go it doesn't do it. I'll be changing the pan in a week or two so I'm going to do the filter while I'm there. Any other advice/opinions?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chiputz;1492091 said:


> The dodge tranny doesn't build pressure in Park. Go to Nuetral for a second before going into Drive or Reverse on initial startup and it won't hesitate a bit. A friend of mine who builds trannys gave me this info.


That was true with the 46/47RH /RE transmissions. The 545RFE found behind all HEMI 's builds pressure in park/pumps fluid while in park. Im willing to bet money its the filter.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

On the older stuff the fluid will drain back into the pan if sitting overnight. This is very common too for this check valve is commomnly removed in the rebuild process for it sometimes can cause flow issues. As for slight delays on a hot trans check your fluid levels and smell the fluid. A trans service is never a bad idea, unless you know the clutches are fried.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

plowguy43;1492281 said:


> That was true with the 46/47RH /RE transmissions. The 545RFE found behind all HEMI 's builds pressure in park/pumps fluid while in park. Im willing to bet money its the filter.


so how about it. how many bets on the filter how many on a blown tarns? 04 ram 1500 80k miles. proally no trany fluid change payup


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1493244 said:


> On the older stuff the fluid will drain back into the pan if sitting overnight. This is very common too for this check valve is commomnly removed in the rebuild process for it sometimes can cause flow issues. As for slight delays on a hot trans check your fluid levels and smell the fluid. A trans service is never a bad idea, unless you know the clutches are fried.


i dont feel any slippage. just delay once or twice a day.

ill change the fluid and filter soon as i get some time. jsut now getting my mower working again. still kidna need to work on a spindle.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If the tranny has no other problems then i wouldn't think its blown. if its just a delay, its common with that tranny .


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

birddseedd;1491363 said:


> why is my 04 ram 1500 pausing before it shifts into forward gear soemtimes.
> 
> my car does the same. but not worried aobut it. the truck im worried about


The transmission needs more line pressure to shift quickly. Right when you put it into gear floor the throttle and if it shifts quicker that way then you know that you have low line pressure for some reason


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Plow More;1494725 said:


> The transmission needs more line pressure to shift quickly. Right when you put it into gear floor the throttle and if it shifts quicker that way then you know that you have low line pressure for some reason


problem with that is it only does it every so often. just sold a plow and tires so a quick 650.00 ill just change the fluid and filter and see what happens. over 80k miles so its probably about time for a fluid change anyway.

question. in the video i watched they just dropped the pan and let the fluid come out. is this all i need to do. what is considered a transmission "flush"?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

tho i still wanna do a trany flush, a new battery seems to have fixed it.

shifting must be electronic.the battery was pretty bad.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Low voltage and a week connection can cause havic on the newer trucks. Had a bad strobe light bar controler on my truck last season which was driving me crazy. Truck would stall out and not resart for some time. Ended up to be the controler was going to ground internally and back feeding the hole truck. How did I figure this one out. Shal we say where there is smoke there must be a short.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

plowguy43;1492281 said:


> That was true with the 46/47RH /RE transmissions. The 545RFE found behind all HEMI 's builds pressure in park/pumps fluid while in park. Im willing to bet money its the filter.


I need to take that comment back, the 545RFE doesn't pump in park either. Glad it worked out, and yes it is a computer controlled tranny.


----------

